# tivo wont change channels on sky hd



## bigthifi (Jun 3, 2006)

got sky hd box fitted this week at last .having trouble getting tivo to control change channels is this an issue.Using thomson/grundig 20006 code and all the others sits doing nothing help.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

That's the wrong code. It's Grundig 20017 IIRC, or maybe 18.


----------



## bigthifi (Jun 3, 2006)

I will try again thanks let you know


----------



## Bakdraft (Dec 21, 2002)

sanderton said:


> That's the wrong code. It's Grundig 20017 IIRC, or maybe 18.


It is Pace 20017 - Medium ... I can confirm this works fine on my HD Box :up:

Medium gives good reliability


----------



## Paul Johnston (Aug 21, 2005)

Has anyone had any success getting a Pacelink RF2Link ( can't post the URL yet ) to work with a SKY HD box ?

RF2 is powered on via the hidden menu and the green light is on :up: but the HD box only seems to see the last digit ( even on slow codes ) ?

Now where did I put those IR wands for safe-keeping


----------



## bigthifi (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks for your help pace setting works fine,even on sd pics through tivo looks alot better.


----------



## alunj (Oct 9, 2000)

Paul Johnston said:


> Has anyone had any success getting a Pacelink RF2Link ( can't post the URL yet ) to work with a SKY HD box ?
> 
> RF2 is powered on via the hidden menu and the green light is on :up: but the HD box only seems to see the last digit ( even on slow codes ) ?
> 
> Now where did I put those IR wands for safe-keeping


Thats odd. Mine works fine on SKYDIGITAl 20017 and SKYRADIO something or other.


----------



## Paul Johnston (Aug 21, 2005)

alunj said:


> Thats odd. Mine works fine on SKYDIGITAl 20017 and SKYRADIO something or other.


 :up: Yup, got it working now - removed the RF lead that was in it and it works fine on the Pace 20017 - Fast code. Must be something else interfering further down the RF chain that didn't matter before

Sorry for the false alarm, still a great product


----------

